# My first full meet



## snake (Mar 29, 2019)

Someone sent an old news letter that had my first PL meet in it. I was 28 years old. It seems like a lifetime ago my friends. Time does go by so quickly.

198's
Squat: 605 lbs.
Bench: 374 lbs
DL: 567 lbs


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 29, 2019)

Badass brother


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 29, 2019)

Crazy that someone still has an article from 1964...


----------



## Hurt (Mar 29, 2019)

That’s badass snake!


----------



## snake (Mar 29, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Crazy that someone still has an article from 1964...



Why, sandstone lasts a long time. :32 (18):


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 29, 2019)

Cool!  Great numbers too!


----------



## Seeker (Mar 29, 2019)

good stuff, buddy.


----------



## snake (Mar 29, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Cool!  Great numbers too!



Thanks and BTW, those were natty numbers. TRT didn't even show up until about 44 y.o.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 29, 2019)

Was this in those same sneakers?


----------



## bigdog (Mar 29, 2019)

YOU WERE 28?? that was a damn lifetime ago!:32 (5):


----------



## snake (Mar 29, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Was this in those same sneakers?



Probably. lol I know if I went out and bought a pair of squatting shoes a lot of people would think less of me. Plus it would take away a good story.


----------



## Uncle manny (Mar 29, 2019)

Very impressive at that weight and natty. Good stuff Snake!


----------



## snake (Mar 29, 2019)

bigdog said:


> YOU WERE 28?? that was a damn lifetime ago!:32 (5):


My oldest is almost that age BD. Yeah brother, time does go fast.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 29, 2019)

snake said:


> My oldest is almost that age BD. Yeah brother, time does go fast.



Pic please...................................

OF YOU...that is...lol


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 29, 2019)

someone ? 

as in someone you used to be bangin ?


----------



## stonetag (Mar 30, 2019)

Good numbers. As time went by did you see those numbers spike at all, tank, or stay relatively the same?


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 30, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Crazy that someone still has an article from 1964...



It is impressive how much the sport has evolved since 1954...


----------



## CJ (Mar 30, 2019)

View attachment 7623


Looking good Snake!


----------



## snake (Mar 30, 2019)

stonetag said:


> Good numbers. As time went by did you see those numbers spike at all, tank, or stay relatively the same?



Went up. Stayed in the 198s until I could no longer and then committed to the 220s. Hit my peak at about 35 with never doing any PEDs. I knew my DL was what gave me a second place so I worked hard on that.

It would require some gear but I think I could nip at the heals of that 605 squat now but the fear of injury is too much. There's no way on Gods green earth I could do what I did at 35 y.o. now even with gear. Youth trumps gear for old men.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 31, 2019)

snake said:


> Went up. Stayed in the 198s until I could no longer and then committed to the 220s. Hit my peak at about 35 with never doing any PEDs. I knew my DL was what gave me a second place so I worked hard on that.
> 
> It would require some gear but I think I could nip at the heals of that 605 squat now but the fear of injury is too much. There's no way on Gods green earth I could do what I did at 35 y.o. now even with gear. Youth trumps gear for old men.


My 30's was a great lifting decade, as with a lot of guys though that "window" isn't open very fukking long. Now that "window" is blocked with a piece of plywood...lol


----------



## Jin (Mar 31, 2019)

stonetag said:


> My 30's was a great lifting decade, as with a lot of guys though that "window" isn't open very fukking long. Now that "window" is blocked with a piece of plywood...lol



You are a walking, talking, living, crackhouse. Nice:32 (17):


----------



## stonetag (Mar 31, 2019)

Jin said:


> You are a walking, talking, living, crackhouse. Nice:32 (17):


Is crackhouse one word?


----------



## HeiseTX (Jun 1, 2020)

Good stuff


----------



## BrotherIron (Jun 2, 2020)

You could still those old number with some good gear and perhaps moving up another weight class.


----------



## snake (Jun 2, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> You could still those old number with some good gear and perhaps moving up another weight class.


Those were my 198 numbers which I did improve on until moving up. Been in the 220's for over 20 years now. Can't say where I would be right now but last year I would of had no problem with that total. Oh and those numbers back then were completely natty.


----------



## tinymk (Jun 2, 2020)

A great memory brother! Come back to the dark side


----------



## BrotherIron (Jun 2, 2020)

snake said:


> Those were my 198 numbers which I did improve on until moving up. Been in the 220's for over 20 years now. Can't say where I would be right now but last year I would of had no problem with that total. Oh and those numbers back then were completely natty.



I say then it's time to make your way back to the platform... Time to go high octance... gear and equipped.


----------

